# Free IPv6 BGP Tunnel



## Florian (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi there,


I am the operator of a public ASN since a few days, and now I am looking for peerings.
Currently I am having KVM Servers at Frankfurt ( Equinix, Kleyerstraße 90 ) and UK-LDN ( both by DigitalOcean ).

Currently I am having established BGP Sessions with a friend of mine, he is operating his own ASN too, and with he.net and NetAssist. 
But those routes aren't the best yet, so I am still seeking for peerings.

Does somebody of you know somebody else, who would offer free BGP Sessions like NetAssist or he.net do? 


Cheers.


----------



## William (Nov 26, 2015)

No one does. ipv6.net.id closed, i have no capacity on my nodes, netassist takes weeks to reply/update filters - HE is the only useful one.


Some offer it with cheap VPS however, like Clouvider, Hostigation and VStoike.


----------



## JOReilly (Nov 29, 2015)

@Florian,


BGP session for IPv4 or IPv6?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 29, 2015)

JOReilly said:


> @Florian,
> 
> 
> BGP session for IPv4 or IPv6?



Did u even read the title?


----------



## JOReilly (Nov 29, 2015)

Whoops, My stupid side set in.


----------



## Wim (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry for bumping, still looking? How much traffic do you need?


----------



## Florian (Apr 22, 2016)

Wim said:


> Sorry for bumping, still looking? How much traffic do you need?



Sorry for the late answer, yes. Traffic: about 50-100GB total maximum. I think not even 50GB.


----------

